# Morel mushroom advice please?



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

I sought out morels every season when I lived back in in MN with success. Utah has been a different story...
I understand morel mushroom patches are more sacred than the most land knowledge we hold and I don't expect coordinates. I'm just looking for some good guidance to improve my luck!

Any advice on elevations, forest types, regions, temperatures, aspects, ect would greatly help. 

Thanks:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It might be easier to get Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan GPS coordinates. :smile:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You might be able to find a few still, but I was finding my morels in Utah this year from April 1-15 at lower(below 5000 feet) elevation. Also, just picked a bunch of them this past weekend at about 6500 feet. 

Here in Utah I tend to find them on disturbed hillsides with big mature conifers around for the most part. There are exceptions, but that's what I've found. 

Not sure that is super helpful, but hope you are able to find some.


----------



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

wyogoob said:


> It might be easier to get Utah White-tailed Ptarmigan GPS coordinates. :smile:


Also open to ptarmigan coordinates!


----------



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

Kwalk3 said:


> You might be able to find a few still, but I was finding my morels in Utah this year from April 1-15 at lower(below 5000 feet) elevation. Also, just picked a bunch of them this past weekend at about 6500 feet.
> 
> Here in Utah I tend to find them on disturbed hillsides with big mature conifers around for the most part. There are exceptions, but that's what I've found.
> 
> Not sure that is super helpful, but hope you are able to find some.


Thanks! Yeah, I figured the season is mostly over for lower elevations. I assume the higher elevations have not popped yet, especially with this last snowy cold spell. Do the uintas yield any promising crop in the June timeframe?


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Kwalk3 said:


> You might be able to find a few still, but I was finding my morels in Utah this year from April 1-15 at lower(below 5000 feet) elevation. Also, just picked a bunch of them this past weekend at about 6500 feet.
> 
> Here in Utah I tend to find them on disturbed hillsides with big mature conifers around for the most part. There are exceptions, but that's what I've found.
> 
> Not sure that is super helpful, but hope you are able to find some.


+1


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bluffwandering said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I figured the season is mostly over for lower elevations. I assume the higher elevations have not popped yet, especially with this last snowy cold spell. Do the uintas yield any promising crop in the June timeframe?


I'd assume that the Uintas are probably some of the best summer mushroom hunting around due to the elevation and moisture. I haven't been mushroom hunting anywhere up there, but I'm sure you could scrounge up some morels, and plenty of other varieties up there.

I mentioned that I found quite a few last weekend at medium elevations, but where it had snowed more than most places. Found some in July last year too, so I'm sure it's possible. All dependent on moisture and soil temps


----------

